# 5DIII/X Kit Lens? (please vote)



## ramon123 (Feb 22, 2012)

Which lens will Canon place into the upcoming 5DIII/X?


----------



## kubelik (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't think anyone can afford a 5D Mark III + 24-70 Mark II kit ...


----------



## Imagination_landB (Feb 22, 2012)

With the 24-70II its a 5000 'kit'. A lot too much expensive for most users vs the actual versions of both togheter.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 22, 2012)

Please not the stinkin 24-105 only! (although one kit probably needs to be this since the 24-70 II kit would get to be $$)

I really hope they offer a second kit with the 24-70 II! That might be the only way any of us actually manage to afford the 24-70 II. If they body is coming in at a pricey $3500 and with the 24-70 II above the stratosphere they gotta give us some sort of a break to manage this.


----------



## niccyboy (Feb 22, 2012)

I think the 24-70 II is a good combo

I'll buy that kit the moment it's out.


----------



## Arkarch (Feb 22, 2012)

I am in the "Other" Category. 

I would love to get a break on a 16-35mm f/2.8 II ... As a 7D Cropper with the EF-S 10-22mm, thats the first lens I got to trade up from.

A kit 16-35 will never happen from Canon - but if any of the major retailers are watching... that is my wish. 

Beyond that, I want the 24-70 II but I cant absorb that much wallet damage that fast. Got the 24-105. Wont buy the older 24-70.


----------



## iaind (Feb 22, 2012)

You forgot option 6 None body only

Given estimated prices in UK 5dIII/X without grip. + 24-70II would be dearer than 1DX.


----------



## moreorless (Feb 23, 2012)

iaind said:


> You forgot option 6 None body only
> 
> Given estimated prices in UK 5dIII/X without grip. + 24-70II would be dearer than 1DX.



Interesting to consider that the D800 seems to be body only, I'd guess because Nikon acknowledge that the 24-120 isnt good enough to make use of the sensor.

That to me seems to be a potential advanatge to Canon since the 24-105 not only outshines the Nikon lens but also seems better suited to a lower resolution/higher ISO body. Price wise a 5D mk3 + 24-105 kit will likely come in a good deal cheaper than a new D800 + 24-70 bought seperately.


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 23, 2012)

iaind said:


> You forgot option 6 None body only
> 
> Given estimated prices in UK 5dIII/X without grip. + 24-70II would be dearer than 1DX.



It's true. That really may be an option but I would really like for Canon to give us a nice discount on an L lens. Currently the 24/105mm goes for around $1100 and in the 5D2 kit it works out to $800 - so I am needing that nice $300 discount so that I can put it towards the alleged 590EX that is hopefully coming out soon! (27/28 Feb, CR3)


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 24, 2012)

anybody out there?!?!


----------



## Isurus (Feb 24, 2012)

I'd like to see a kit include a prime for once. Maybe the new 35mm f1.4 L II.


----------



## AmbientLight (Feb 24, 2012)

Let's face it:
If Canon can sell dozens of 24-70 Mark II to upgrade-willing people with sufficient funds, why would they give this lens away with the body people would also upgrade to? People will buy both lens and body anyway, at least those who can. The others have to settle with whatever fits their budget.

As a kind of entry-level full-frame kit I don't think this ideal package with the 24-70 Mark II as a kit lens will become a reality. This is why I voted for the 24-105mm to stay the kit lens. As a consequence Canon would not cannibalize their own sales.

I strongly recommend to imagine yourself being in Canon's position. They want to generate more revenue, not less.

Let's go through some example scenarios Canon Product Marketing may be contemplating:
1. Someone owns a crop body plus EF-S lenses. This kind of customer is quite likely to purchase a 5D + 24-105mm kit, if wanting to upgrade to full-frame
2. Someone owns a previous full-frame model and a 24-70 Mark I. This kind of customer may purchase either the new 5D body only or may even be contemplating to pick up the 24-105 as a kit lens, thinking it may be a nice addition for a slightly reduced price.
3. Someone owns a previous 5D and 24-70 Mark I seeking to upgrade both to the newest model. In most cases I expect this kind of customer will eventually spend the money on both the new 5D body and the new 24-70 Mark II lens. There won't be any cheap option to upgrade, if you are in this group, because according to market analysis this will be exactly the group, where Canon expects people to have both a strong desire for upgrades and the necessary funds available.

Sorry in case I may have shattered someone's dreams for an idealized upgrade scenario. I dare say it is not likely to happen.


----------



## AmbientLight (Feb 24, 2012)

@Isurus:
Alas, that's an even more unlikely combination. Eventually you will want to buy that 35mm lens anyway. It is on my wish list as well.


----------



## mitchell3417 (Feb 24, 2012)

24-70 II is too much money for a kit. It doesn't make logical sense to have a kit that is sooo high end and expensive. Canon wants to make money, and if they don't think they are going to make more overall sales with kit then they aren't going to offer a kit. IMO they aren't going to make enough extra sales to justify the kit. At least not initially.

All my points would be invalid though if canon took $1200 or so off the price. Then you're talking about enough savings that people would buy the kit in droves.


----------



## candyman (Feb 24, 2012)

Other option: Canon 50mm f/1.4 (or with the 50 f/1.4 II)


----------



## Radeusz (Feb 24, 2012)

I am hoping for 50 1.2. It is on my wishlist and 5dm3+50 1.2 would be a perfect match for me.


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 24, 2012)

candyman said:


> Other option: Canon 50mm f/1.4 (or with the 50 f/1.4 II)



+1

A 50mm f/1.4 II -- that's what I've been saying for months! 



DJL329 said:


> I vote for a 5D Mark III + EF 50mm f/1.4 II. Hey, I can dream, can't I?


----------



## dirtcastle (Feb 24, 2012)

I think it's safe to say there's going to be a lot of "body only" purchases of the 5D3.


----------



## kbmelb (Feb 24, 2012)

I voted for the 24-105 IS. Not because that is what I want just what I believe will be. The purpose of a kit is so someone can just buy it and go. I don't think Canon is considering pros (advanced am, semi-pro, etc.) when they throw a kit out there. They are looking at the consumer that has some cash to spend. So they want to offer range and IS. Definitely won't be a prime and the 24-70II is too short of a range and lack of IS will not sound good in marketing material.


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Feb 24, 2012)

kbmelb said:


> I voted for the 24-105 IS. Not because that is what I want just what I believe will be. The purpose of a kit is so someone can just buy it and go. I don't think Canon is considering pros (advanced am, semi-pro, etc.) when they throw a kit out there. They are looking at the consumer that has some cash to spend. So they want to offer range and IS. Definitely won't be a prime and the 24-70II is too short of a range and lack of IS will not sound good in marketing material.



I agree... Unless they have a new general purpose zoom thats crept up with nobody noticing it will be the 24-105 IS. 

As you say the kit is so you can buy and immeditally use you camera for general shots. Little bit wide, a little bit of zoom... nothing too specific like a prime and nothing as expensive as a 24-70 II.

The kit lens can also be useful to those upgrading from a crop body. Obviously the field of view coverage you get from the set of lenses you chose for your crop body is suddenly widened. A chunk of your reach vanishes. 

On a crop I have the 10-22mm for ultra wide and the 17-40L is okay for general purpose. 17-40 on a full frame is obviously ultra wide not general purpose. My 70-300L cant be classed as general purpose either, not great for shots of the kids indoors unless I head over to the other side of the room!

The 40-70mm between the 17-40L and 70-300L gap is in a place thats more of problem at full frame than crop. 

If there is a kit with the 5d3 and its the 24-105 I may be tempted to get the kit not just the body to give me a general purpose lens... But I may just make do with using the 17-40 as a general purpose until I can afford something more appropriate for that range.

I cant afford the 24-70 II any time soon so the 24-105mm errrrr... would fill the hole nicely... so to speak.


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh yeah... I am little unclear as to the way some people vote in these polls. And then the way some people read the results...

Do some people read

"What will Canon do with.... blah... blah..." as :
- "What do YOU WANT Canon to do about blah blah" or as 
- "What do you think Canon WILL ACTUALLY do about blah blah"

I read them as asking what I think Canon are going to do not what I want them to do.

I have seen people using these pole results to justify positions things such as "Not many people here want a high mp camera because..." and then show a poll result where everybody has ticketed 22mp not 36mp or 45mp when asked "What MP do you think Canon are going to put in the next 5d camera"... Just because people think thats what Canon are going to do it doesnt mean thats what people want them to do...

Anyways... just wondering...


----------



## skitron (Feb 24, 2012)

For 'pro' level cameras, I'd much rather see them just offer a fixed percent discount on one lens of your choice with the body.

For example 20% off a 24-70 L II or 20% off a 135 L or 20% off a 50 L or 20% off a 70-200 L II or whatever you want.

Why limit the choice on a body like a 5D3? Anybody buying that body knows what lens they want to get with it.

Or if Canon sees that as too liberal maybe 20% off any lens under $2000 or something along those lines.


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 24, 2012)

I wish to see 24-104 II but voted for 24-105. Kit with 24-105 II would be too expensive


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 25, 2012)

I voted for the 24-105, if they put the 24-70II in as a kit it would cost at least $5k.


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 25, 2012)

Radeusz said:


> I am hoping for 50 1.2. It is on my wishlist and 5dm3+50 1.2 would be a perfect match for me.



Of course you're hoping for it, but I bet you my 50 1.2 that it won't happen.


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 25, 2012)

skitron said:


> For 'pro' level cameras, I'd much rather see them just offer a fixed percent discount on one lens of your choice with the body.
> 
> For example 20% off a 24-70 L II or 20% off a 135 L or 20% off a 50 L or 20% off a 70-200 L II or whatever you want.
> 
> ...



That would be really awesome, they may run a promo at B&H or something.


----------



## takoman46 (Feb 25, 2012)

The only lens that makes sense would be the 24-105 f/4L IS II. I know there is currently no such thing but I'm banking that it would be announced with the next 5D. I definitely can't see the new 5D getting paired with an old 24-105 or 24-70 and the new 24-70 f/2.8L II seems priced way too high for a kit. That kit would probably be over $5000 right? If I was gonna drop $5000 at once, I'd probably just make do with my 24-70 f/2.8L and fork out the extra $$$ for a 1Dx.


----------



## kbmelb (Feb 25, 2012)

takoman46 said:


> the new 24-70 f/2.8L II seems priced way too high for a kit. That kit would probably be over $5000 right? If I was gonna drop $5000 at once, I'd probably just make do with my 24-70 f/2.8L and fork out the extra $$$ for a 1Dx.



Yes. I definitely do not plan on upgrading my 24-70 unless someday it is available for $1600 (right).


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 25, 2012)

what about this as the next 5DX lens kit:

Canon 5DX Body + 70/200mm f2.8 IS II

;D


----------



## Tijn (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd love a kit with the 24-70 II, but both the body and the lens would have to become more affordable than they are now.

A 24-105 f/4 II that is sharper and with the newest IS in it would be even nicer.


----------



## takoman46 (Feb 28, 2012)

kbmelb said:


> takoman46 said:
> 
> 
> > the new 24-70 f/2.8L II seems priced way too high for a kit. That kit would probably be over $5000 right? If I was gonna drop $5000 at once, I'd probably just make do with my 24-70 f/2.8L and fork out the extra $$$ for a 1Dx.
> ...



Yeah, I feel the same way. I'm still not convinced that the 24-70 II is worth the upgrade from my version I. I think I'll need to wait still someone I know gets one and I can play with for a bit to get a first hand look at the results. It would be awesome if the price drops or a rebate comes out that brings it down to $1600! I'd upgrade at that price in a heartbeat.


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 28, 2012)

I vote kit with EF 50mm f/1.4 IS USM... 

It'd make a nice kit with the TS-E 24 or Zeiss 21mm though...


----------



## birtembuk (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't think this camera is for newcomers, but for up-graders. It's specialized stuff. Being probably strongly aimed at videographers, a kit lens would not really make sense. Generally, a kit lens is a cheaper grade that allows to grab n' shoot without having to know or think much. Not the case of this mkIII anyway. So, probably body only. Just in case some other brands fan-boys would drool for it but would not be fluent w/ their lens offering, Canon might want to offer a kit with, say, the current 24-105. Reasonably priced and good enough for a mkIII starter.


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 28, 2012)

birtembuk said:


> Don't think this camera is for newcomers, but for up-graders.



I'd have bought a 5D2 first, if I could have justified the extra expense (I didn't, so I ended up with the 7D).
But even now, if I get it i'll be "upgrading", but i'll still need a new lens. My 'kit' lens with my 7D was the 15-85, I can't use that on the 5D2/3, my next widest lens is the Samyang 35, so I'd either be looking at the 24-105 for travelling, or keep my 35/50/85/100 prime-set and just go a 16-35 L II (maybe I could be tempted with a 24 L, but i'd rather the zeiss 21 or either TS-E)


----------



## archangelrichard (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't like any of those choices; I would almost suspect Canon would come up with a new lens as this camera is so awaited it will attract attention to that new lens. I don't think they would use an older design and the newer ones seem too expensive

Likely they will offer Body only, with a prime and with a zoom


----------



## 00Q (Feb 28, 2012)

As a kit lens, people want felxibility. So 

1) Primes are ruled out. 

Also, people starting out photography, even on FF, would like zoom and has less idea about faster aperature. So

2) the 24-105 wins over the 24-70

Finally, as people have pointed out, the 24-70 MKII is too expensive as a kit lens. 

3) 24-70 II is ruled out. 

This prob leaves a new kit lens. But I dont see why canon needs to release a new lens that havent been mentioned here on the forum. I don't see the 24-105 II. It is quite a recent lens. So either it is the same 24-105 or a completely new zoom lens.


----------



## Kingw (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd go for body only!


----------



## Del (Feb 28, 2012)

+1 on Body only!

The 24-105 f/4L IS is a bit long in the tooth now...and no sign of a replacement.

The new 24-70mm f/2.8L II is way too pricey...they'd have to discount by 300-400 bucks at least.

Lastly. easier to justify a $2999 price tag if just body only, thus keeping overall cost under psychological 3k


----------



## Wrathwilde (Feb 28, 2012)

Personally I need to get a 85mm f/1.2L, so if it comes with that at a discount of about $500... I'm in for a kit lens.


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 29, 2012)

it's very tight in the polls between the 24/105mm f/4 and the 24/70mm f/2.8. II

Regarding the latter, it's difficult to justify an added $1800 for the 24/70mm II which will clearly make the kit over $5200. The 5D2 kit was always around $3400 - so that would nearly be a $2000 jump.

- Ramon


----------



## ruuneos (Feb 29, 2012)

There will be three options with 5D3, 24-70 II, 24-105 II and body only


----------



## dadgummit (Mar 9, 2012)

I hope they will do a kit with the 24-70 II to knock a few dollars off of that lens but if that is not available I will get the 24-105 since it only adds $800. They sell for about $850 on the used forums so I will not lose any money when I do upgrade later.


----------



## iaind (Mar 9, 2012)

In UK 5D3 + 24-70II is £1 cheaper than 1DX body.

Which would you have?


----------

